#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人>漫畫(月光條例)

## BGs

雖然我想要說這有點難度......
沒錯...這是三隻小豬與大野狼

那漫畫的名稱呢？

提示一：還沒有官方中文翻譯

提示二：童話故事

----------


## 舒跑貓

月光条例/藤田和日郎/週刊少年サンデー

這個嗎?

----------


## 小劍

> 月光条例/藤田和日郎/週刊少年サンデー 
> 
> 這個嗎?


我也覺得應該是這個，因為那很像是藤田和日郎的畫風，
他從以前開始好像很喜歡畫怪物了，總之這也是我期待的一個作品，
因為他畫的東西我也都有看。

----------


## BGs

嗯，沒錯，是《月光條例》
我看不懂日文：所以我只知道大概是：
童話故事的世界被破壞

......


ef40f

    轉自PTT magic_silver板
連結提供者：Ruri2 (秋風劍奴)
   日光法則                                                              
   第一條至第四條
理解的獸請低調

----------

